# "HandyMan"



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

For most people the title "HandyMan" brings up images of duct tape and baling wire. I am a Handyman, but that isn't how I do business.I try my best to be an expert at everything I do. Any other Handymen here? How do you deal with that stereotype?


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

We do mostly small jobs, been called a handyman plenty of times. I never cared for it much since but have always had a knack for figuring things out so I have always known how to do most small repairs around the house from personal experience. As long as the customer is willing to pay my hourly rate and its not work that will make me miserable or that I am unqualified to do I am fine doing it.
Its funny, I have a few customers who call me their painter, a few that call me their carpenter, a few that call me their a/v guy, and others who call me their handyman. I don't like the term much but I suppose I am a handyman sometimes.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Handyman is a term that indeed had gotten a bad rap.
I've met handymen that could be full scale, capable remodelers/builders and others that are only looking for materials cash so they could go on a binge.

Don't know the answer for anything I guess....


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

I've been tempted to go that route more than once, trouble is not just the stigma of the name but the difficulty selling the work profitably once the customer perceives you as an "uneducated" handyman.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Handyman gig is kinda kewl IMO. It means I get to do many different things and sometimes be the hero or the villain, when I do something the DIY hubby couldn't figure out or screwed up. 
Hell pay my rates and I will pickup large items and assemble them when I get them back to your home. Got no problem with the title myself cuz I can do many things that someone else in a specialized area can't and do their gig as well. Not trying to say I am an expert just capable in most areas, some more than others. 
Let the flaming begin.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

davitk said:


> I've been tempted to go that route more than once, trouble is not just the stigma of the name but the difficulty selling the work profitably once the customer perceives you as an "uneducated" handyman.


Would seem over coming the "uneducated" perception is part of the sales process.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I have embraced the term Handyman, I Find the people who think poorly of Handymen are the ones that are ashamed that they can't fix it themselves


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

r4r&r said:


> Would seem over coming the "uneducated" perception is part of the sales process.


It's funny how an electrician, plumber, or HVAC contractor can get a service call, show up on the job and be paid a trip charge + 90 bucks an hour without the customer batting an eye, whereas Mr. Handyman shows up and has to "sell" himself just to get the job, and then is lucky to get half that amount. And the worst part of it is, a good handyman has more time invested in learning his trade, and more money invested in equipment. Just sayin'.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Same with a mechanic. Folks will spend 1000 bucks to get their A/C in the car working and not even think about it, but balk at the same 1000 bucks to have the roof fixed, or the hole in the bathroom floor fixed. Mechanics shop 6 hours, home repair 3 days. Who do you think they will try to nickle and dime?


----------



## pucks101 (Apr 22, 2012)

I wouldn't mind if someone came up with a better name, but I'm not completely bothered by it...


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I've been toying with the idea of putting Handyman on my truck. Right now it says Home Maintenance and Repairs.

Trying to find time to get new lettering. And I want to add a group of things I specialize in.

I know a contractor that has several trucks,vans and trailers with huge lettring on them HANDYMAN


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

davitk said:


> It's funny how an electrician, plumber, or HVAC contractor can get a service call, show up on the job and be paid a trip charge + 90 bucks an hour without the customer batting an eye, whereas Mr. Handyman shows up and has to "sell" himself just to get the job, and then is lucky to get half that amount. And the worst part of it is, a good handyman has more time invested in learning his trade, and more money invested in equipment. Just sayin'.


And in my state you would not be qualified to work on any of the trades you listed, other than the smallest repairs. Not saying you may not know how, just that without a license you're not allowed.

Don't know how many years you have invested learning your trade, but I have over 30 years learning mine.

I'm not busting your balls, just that I think someone that specializes in a trade, and has the proper license is seen as an expert in that trade, whereas a "handyman" doing the same scope is just seen as labor.


----------



## Handyman3970 (Nov 21, 2010)

Many people I've done work for, don't baulk at the term. They know I am handy! They love the fact they can have me do many things while at their house. 
Problem comes up when some handymen try to do things they have little experience and botch it up. If some would learn to admit they can't do the job, handymen may earn a better rep.

Unfortunately, it's a very expensive "trade" to be a handyman. We've got to have all the tools required to do many jobs!


----------



## Rob1954 (Jun 22, 2010)

The term means different things to different people. To some it means a lower cost alternative than hiring a tradesman. Those types don't expect professional work, but also expect to pay wages rather than a business rate. I do my best to screen out these prospects.

To others, it means one call does it all. They expect someone who can complete a varied list of tasks with a high level of skill in a professional manner. They put a large value on dependability, don't shop around, and are much more likely to give referrals. This is where I make my living.

That's good advice above to know your limits and don't get in over your head. It makes you more valuable to your customer if you have a network of HVAC, plumbing, electrical, sprinkler, gutter, etc. professionals you can refer them to when the job requires it. It also brings work back your way when your electrician friend has a customer ask if he knows a good handyman.

Nothing wrong with "Handyman" used in your business name or your marketing. Just make sure you have identified your target market and use the proper tools to screen out all others.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

All it means to me is someone who specializes in a diverse assortment of smaller jobs...that is ones that would be passed by companies that focus more on larger projects.

I think the only place its gotten a bad wrap is on CT. :laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

In any of our businesses, and maybe even more importantly in a Handyman biz, I think it's important to have:

1) A good, professional looking website
2) Professionally lettered/logo'd vehicle
3) Company shirts, hats, etc.
4) Professional looking business cards, estimates/quotes/paperwork.

These days, all the above can be done relatively easily and inexpensively, you're just hurting yourself by not having them, especially if you're concerned about the type of image your business is projecting.

(And yeah, I know, I know, some guys do none of the above and are fine, but that's not the point. :no


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

J F said:


> In any of our businesses, and maybe even more importantly in a Handyman biz, I think it's important to have:
> 
> 1) A good, professional looking website
> 2) Professionally lettered/logo'd vehicle
> ...


Yeah I should do those things....



Now get to work JF!:laughing:


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

I see some Handyman work that is awsome and i see some done by contractors thats awfull...... just having a lic dosnt make anyone a pro it just means they passed a test.

Should you hire a handyman to build a house NO , but try getting a builder to show up and for a small planterbox or trelace. lol

or a tile setter to come and do a small mosiac or entryway.
Or a roofer to come put some shingles on a shed
A plumber to come unjam or replace a insinkerator
and so on

I did alot of the handyman thing for years, now that I have built up I often refer people to a guy who is a handyman and doese Quality work for fair $ instead of blowing them off

Maybe instead of Handyman on the truck try "CHOREBUSTERS"


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Forget word of mouth advertising, referrals, website, professional appearance blah blah blah. I think every aspiring business should have a gimmick.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Rob1954 said:


> if you have a network of HVAC, plumbing, electrical, sprinkler, gutter, etc. professionals you can refer them to when the job requires it.


I have such a network, but I don't give it away. They are called subcontractors. 
The HO will hire them direct and leave me broke and out in the cold if I let them. F*** that. Find your own, 
or pay me for them. Middleman, no. Businessman, yes.
I'm not interested in trading a dollar for a dollar.


----------



## Herminigilde (Apr 10, 2012)

My clients know my credentials, so they know I'm not un-educated. I tell them I do what I do because I like it better than anything else I've done. So I don't worry about that one. And I have no qualms referring something that's out of my skill level or calling in someone to teach me on the job and sharing the pay.

My puzzle is what to call a handyman who's a woman. Handywoman? :laughing: No thanks! :laughing:


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You do realize that's 125k a year...at 40 hours a week.


Thats about minimum wage around here


----------



## pucks101 (Apr 22, 2012)

Must be a regional or state thing. NJ only has 3 contractor licenses: "plumbing", "electrical", and "home repair" (technically, there is a 4th, called "home improvement contractor", but that's related to selling and financing the jobs over time, not the actual work). 
People who do HVAC, painting, flooring, drywall, roofing, siding, windows, doors, capping, framing, concrete, landscaping, kitchens, baths, the GC, and the "handyman" all fall under the same license, the "home repair contractor". 
If I see a kid in a pickup calling himself a handyman, I have to wonder how much experience he can possibly have. But I like to think that the older guys who offer that they do "handyman" services are experienced builders who are now just working alone and looking to do smaller jobs.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I have not advertised it around here as I know there is a stigma attached to it, but I am a HANDYMAN. 
I am out of the closet. I started my business to change door knobs and do small paint jobs and it has gone out of control. I have done a $50k bathroom. $14k for 2 custom bookcases and many other large jobs.\People around here see the name handy man and see value. We show up with out printed shirts, lettered new van, License and insurance and they think they have hit the jackpot.
I get paid more than or very close to all the elctricians and plumbers that I refer. 
I have thought about changing by name to ***XX construction, but I know I would not get the calls I do.
One example was a guy called me to take down a ceiling light. no big deal I was in and out in less than 30 minutes. 
He then tells me he is moving and asked if I do wallpaper removal and paint. 
We got a $20k job to do most of his new house.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I proudly introduce myself as a cabinetmaker/handyman and that's pretty much what the business cards say. I handed one out about 4 months ago.
My checking/savings accounts could care less what I call myself.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

If I was in the handyman business I would just call myself "The Expert" and let the chips fall where they may. Then market the living shi# out of being an "Expert". Eventually you will have a reputation as THE expert. Marketing can help you brand anything you want if done correctly. If you call yourself a handyman then you get lumped in with all the other handymen.....not good. Separate yourself from the pack and take the pole position.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

Walked into a 1.5 mil. house this afternoon to do look at the possible job. House is 4 yrs old and has never been lived in. The owners don't like some of the finishes. 

So I'll spend a week there with a couple guys, moving chandeliers because they aren't in the right place, tearing off trim and redoing it so it looks better, installing trash cans under the sinks, installing a new front door that is nicer than they one they have, pulling off T&G and replacing it becuse the natural color of the wood isn't consistent enough, Moving some outlets and switches because they are in the wrong place, insalling baseboard in the garage, and building some shelves, swapping out flush handles on toilets, and tearing up some hardwood floor and replacing it. 

No Joke. Makes be feel like a handyman and I don't feel to trashy or like an idiot.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> If you call yourself a handyman then you get lumped in with all the other handymen.....not good. Separate yourself from the pack and take the pole position.


That may be a good business decision if you are looking for work...


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

Today the 3/8" malleable copper line between the head and tank of my compressor blew at one of the flares. It took me less than 20 minutes to be back up pumping air again (using a leftover brass compression ring and a nut I had in with my "plumbing stuff".)

_This _is the definition of a "handyman".

Downtime? _I fart in your general direction_...:thumbup:

But I ain't no "handyman"...not by a long shot.


----------



## Rob1954 (Jun 22, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> There are so many tools and specialty items that a "handyman" won't ever consider purchasing and 9 times out of 10 will use the wrong tool for the job, just to get it done.
> 
> 
> While I agree that the title "Handyman" has gotten a bad rep, it's because they _*go out there thinking they know everything and end up doing most jobs half-assed, or cover up where they lack the true knowledge of a tradesmen.*_ Knowledge that is acquired from a vast array of projects over a number of years.
> ...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> if your doing a lot of them little jobs i would put your prices up. around here them guys charge a unreal amount. be nice to charge what they charge day in day out but theres only so much "handyman" work you can get. i have seen some charge as much as $400 to put up 2 blinds in a bedroom. but they prob get 2 jobs a year like that so they need to charge unreal amounts.


The biggest problem with small jobs is taking the call, gathering what you'll need, drive, set up, (work a little) clean up, pack up, drive back. Lots of time for a little bit of work.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I am with you Rob, for what I see in my line of what professional electricians, plumbers, HVAC, carpenters, etc 
Its just a joke, no matter what you call yourself the label does not bring with it a quality and competence automatically.
The level of your work comes from the individual, weather it is a hole digger or a brain surgeon. 
I have seen work done by licensed electricians that made me shake my head, and then other work that made me wish I had apprenticed under that person.
The name of your trade means nothing and you should not hang your hat on that but on your personal reputation to get the job done in a skillfull and competent manor.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Rob1954 said:


> TNTSERVICES said:
> 
> 
> > There are so many tools and specialty items that a "handyman" won't ever consider purchasing and 9 times out of 10 will use the wrong tool for the job, just to get it done.
> ...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

davitk said:


> Ahem. I'm not out to fight you Rob, but you may want to re-read before you post.
> 
> The statement about 60.00/hr = 125K/yr, well... :wallbash:


Why? They were two different posts.

One I agreed with up to a certain point...I then just stated the obvious. It goes along with what I was saying, most don't have proper liability, W/C or licensing. So $60 an hour is pretty darn good money.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

It's very rare that I take on a job without having the proper tools or equipment. When I do bid those jobs, I make sure I have included the cost of renting or purchasing any unusual tools. I own over $50k worth of tools, so that is not very common.

I didn't know that mdeia blastig constituted a handyman. I don't know many "handymen" that would offer ta as a service.

That's a bold accusation that we do most jobs half-assed. From what I see and fix every week, I could make the same accusation about GC's, bath remodelers, or licensed electricians, but I know it wouldn't be true. My profession, just like any here on CT has it's share of bad apples, and so does yours. Painting mine with a broad brush of incompetence is just plain wrong.

It's not bold, read my post. It's my experience. Listen, the OP and many others agree that Handyman can and is a dirty. word. Don't dump on me, I didn't make it that. It is your own profession that has the blame.

I do have the proper licensing, I am insured, and W/C is not required in my state if you work solo. I've been a Handyman for 20 years and I consistently bill more than $60/hr - 45 hours a week. I didn't get here by underbidding, over promising, and doing hack work.

Again, why don't people actually read my posts. I said that the majority don't have the PROPER insurance...that would mean that they either don't have it or are not properly categorized. There is a big difference. You can classify yourself as a carpenter or a GC both will rate differently.

Because my overhead is low, I make a good living as a handyman. The $35/hr I pay myself puts me in the top 20% of income where I live.

I resent your insinuation that most handymen are non professional, underbidding, over promising hacks.[/QUOTE]

Resent it all you want. I didn't make the game I just play in it. I have yet to meet a "handyman" that was worth his salt. But I also didn't say that their were no good ones out there. I considered going the Handyman route, but in these neck of the woods, you would be expected to be cheap and quick.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Rob Rob Rob :wallbash:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> Rob1954 said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't have said it any better myself. I also have all the insurance and everything I need. There is no Handyman License in Georgia. I have 2 million in liabilty, 1 million on my van,work comp, I'm rrp certified. I own more tools than I can think of. Many specific to one paticular job. But the attitude TNT has is exactly what I was refering to.
> ...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

So if I am to blame, if I am the one here has greatly misjudged the profession, why have non of you listed your trade as Handyman? :whistling:


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So if I am to blame, if I am the one here has greatly misjudged the profession, why have non of you listed your trade as Handyman? :whistling:


Because we're scairt of Rob.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> why have non of you listed your trade as Handyman? :


Because one may as well list themselves as an undocumented Mexican as far as you are concerned...same level of expertise.
Like I said...the business card has "Handyman" printed on it. My customers don't seem to mind and keep calling me back. You and some others are the ones who seem to mind.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

davitk said:


> Because we're scairt of Rob.


I find that very hard to believe. No one is scared of me. I post something and everyone is ready to pounce. Hell BCC said pretty much the same darn thing and no one has really responded...at least with as much vigor and anger. :thumbup:


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> summithomeinc said:
> 
> 
> > So did I create the attitude, or am I just reflecting the attitude? I would say that any handyman that would take the time to join CT and learn more about the business falls into the 1% of good handymen. But you have to admit that most are magnet sign, broken down vehicle, scrubs who are just out for a quick buck.
> ...


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So if I am to blame, if I am the one here has greatly misjudged the profession, why have non of you listed your trade as Handyman? :whistling:


Actually Rob, I do my share of small projects and fixes (most caused by incompetent and/or negligent GC's) but am not ready to let go of the high end kitchen and bath remodels. So I won't call myself a handyman for fear profiling will forever limit opportunities in my local market.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I find that very hard to believe. No one is scared of me. I post something and everyone is ready to pounce. Hell BCC said pretty much the same darn thing and no one has really responded...at least with as much vigor and anger. :thumbup:


I'm not angry. This is a forum for exchanging ideas.
Ideas are being exchanged. Why get mad?


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

hdavis said:


> The biggest problem with small jobs is taking the call, gathering what you'll need, drive, set up, (work a little) clean up, pack up, drive back. Lots of time for a little bit of work.


That's why I have a van full of tools for anything I may run into.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Robie said:


> Because one may as well list themselves as an undocumented Mexican as far as you are concerned...same level of expertise.
> Like I said...the business card has "Handyman" printed on it. My customers don't seem to mind and keep calling me back. You and some others are the ones who seem to mind.


You had no idea what I thought about this subject before today. In 3700 posts I have never said nor indicated that I had an issue with Handyman as a trade, before this thread was started, and it was asked why it is the way it is. Several have it in their trade and as there user name. So don't go pointing the finger at me, I wasn't there when you sat in front of your computer and filled out your profile.

Again, don't hate me for trying to help you guys understand why I have the position I have. It's not based on some imaginary fable that I conjured in my head. It is based on my experience. How can that be wrong? It's what I experienced.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Had to look. On my screen it says my trade is Home Improvements and HANDYMAN services...:whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> TNTSERVICES said:
> 
> 
> > Actually no, I don't have to admit it. It's not true. At least not in my area. Andy on call, Handy andy, Mr. handyman, and my own company are just a few of many handyman companies who have professionally lettered vans, that are well maintained, and plan on being in business for many years to come.
> ...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> Had to look. On my screen it says my trade is Home Improvements and HANDYMAN services...:whistling


Okay, then why the two titles? Is one different than the other? Why not list it first? If that's what you are, that's what you are.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Okay, then why the two titles? Is one different than the other? Why not list it first? If that's what you are, that's what you are.


Two titles to clarify that I do more than just small 100.00 jobs. No reason as to the order, simply the way I typed it. I am also a very qualified painter, carpenter, drywaller,landscaper, and many other things. It's just easier and shorter, to list it the way it is.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> summithomeinc said:
> 
> 
> > The three that you listed are national franchises and thus would be backed by those corporations. Their reputation isn't based on their title, but their backing.
> ...


----------



## pucks101 (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm changing my name to Handyman on here right now, even though I don't work any more.


----------



## Rob1954 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm listed as a media blaster because I originally joined CT for that business which I started a couple of years ago.

My business where I spend most of my time is my Handyman business and my business card says Handyman on it.

Rob, I think your perception of Handymen, is unique and probably is not shared by most here on CT. Of course, many of your ideas and perceptions are unique to you, but that's a good thing. Makes for interesting and lively discussion.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Rob1954 said:


> I'm listed as a media blaster because I originally joined CT for that business which I started a couple of years ago.
> 
> My business where I spend most of my time is my Handyman business and my business card says Handyman on it.
> 
> Rob, I think your perception of Handymen, is unique and probably is not shared by most here on CT. Of course, many of your ideas and perceptions are unique to you, but that's a good thing. Makes for interesting and lively discussion.


Interesting and lively discussion..:whistling..what an interesting way of describing it.:laughing:


----------



## Chasing Dreams (Oct 12, 2009)

I must say, this thread has been an interesting read.

I think (my opinion) anyone, whether your a Handyman, GC, Plumber, Sparky, etc. isn't really the important part. How you conduct business, having the skills for the job at hand, and standing behind your work is! If you and your employees are professional, skilled and you stand behind your work you will eventually be well known throughout your community.

As far as the term "Handyman" I will admit it does turn my stomach a tad. But..... I added "Handyman Service Calls" to our menu last year and I must say I was very pleased with the results. Most of the small jobs we do turn into larger jobs down the road.

Being able to go into a customers house for a small job and give them a "taste" of what experiencing work from your company is like is priceless....... Think about it..... Your getting paid to demonstrate.

Case in point..... A customer called me back in February this year. She said she had a light switch that wasn't working properly. I explained to what our minimum charge is. She agrees and I set the appointment. I show up, slip on my booties, lay out a drop cloth for my tool bag, and get to work. Finish my work in under 5 minutes and while she is writing me a check for $140.00 she ask if we install doors. I say yes and ask her to show me the door. After quoting the door, she hands me another check for the down payment on the door job. 20 minutes later I'm walking out of the house and have performed several jobs for her since then. I wish I would have added the service calls to our menu years ago. We have had numerous customers go from service calls to larger projects with us.

Like I said..... Give them a "taste" of what your company has to offer. If you can sell and perform to exceed expectations the small jobs often turn into larger ones. Build the relationship and the income will follow.

Heck,... I sent one of my helpers out to clean gutters. If the customer is paying my rate, I'll have guys cleaning gutters all day every day!


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Chasing Dreams said:


> I added "Handyman Service Calls" to our menu last year and I must say I was very pleased with the results.



That has a nice ring to it............Sounds kinda classy.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> Two titles to clarify that I do more than just small 100.00 jobs. No reason as to the order, simply the way I typed it. I am also a very qualified painter, carpenter, drywaller,landscaper, and many other things. It's just easier and shorter, to list it the way it is.


I guess that is my confusion. Is that what defines a Handyman, $100 jobs? If so, then there is part of the problem with the stereotype. Many on here say that they are Handymen that do 100k dollar jobs. And I thought that Handymen did painting, carpentry, drywall and many other things? Why did you feel the need to separate Handyman from being a very qualified painter, carpenter, drywall, landscaper and many other things.

My point is you are trying to understand how to over come the stigma of a Handyman, yet you have just described to us that a Handyman is not the same as a contractor who takes on high priced jobs and is very qualified to do other things. And that is all that I said. They are usually cheap labor that are not as skilled as a contractor. The are a jack of all trades master of none.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> I would say their reputation is based on the work they do, the uniforms they wear, and the nice vehicles they drive. Those were the ones that came to mind that are all opposite of what you describe as a typical handyman.


But they are the exception to the rule. They are franchises that have corporate backing. You are kidding yourself if you think customers trust in their work first and not in the protection a big corporation can provide. They know that someone is watching. Franchises are closely regulated to ensure the franchisee is living up to the company image.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

pucks101 said:


> I'm changing my name to Handyman on here right now, even though I don't work any more.


Maybe we'll just call you Opie! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Chasing Dreams said:


> I must say, this thread has been an interesting read.
> 
> I think (my opinion) anyone, whether your a Handyman, GC, Plumber, Sparky, etc. isn't really the important part. How you conduct business, having the skills for the job at hand, and standing behind your work is! If you and your employees are professional, skilled and you stand behind your work you will eventually be well known throughout your community.
> 
> ...


Offering handyman services is not the same as being a full time Handyman. The Public views "handyman" services as those small pain in the butt jobs that no bigger contractor wants to touch. I think it is smart business to offer that as a service, just not as a main line of work.

Rob, Again, what is my opinion? I have never degraded or given anyone with Handyman in their username or trade any less respect than any other contractor. I decided to give my honest opinion to help the OP understand how to overcome the stigma of being a Handyman. Obviously you guys know that it is an issue with the public, and I am part of the public. Take my opinion for what it's worth, but don't try to diminish my opinion by saying you think it's the minority here when most Handymen either don't list it as their trade or hide it among other things in their trade.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Rob, Again, what is my opinion? I have never degraded or given anyone with Handyman in their username or trade any less respect than any other contractor. I decided to give my honest opinion to help the OP understand how to overcome the stigma of being a Handyman. Obviously you guys know that it is an issue with the public, and I am part of the public. Take my opinion for what it's worth, but don't try to diminish my opinion by saying you think it's the minority here when most Handymen either don't list it as their trade or hide it among other things in their trade.


I don't think anyone is trying to hide behind other names but just putting more emphasis on their specialty


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow, it seems like I came to the party late. 

Around here, "handyman" has the connotation of being less costly than a contractor (i.e. the hourly charge is a lot less....usually from $18 to $30 an hour)

Most HO's know that handymen don't have a contractor's license, although some do have a GC license. The national franchise firms like "MR Handyman" have a GC as the franchisee......BTW Mr Handyman's charges are around $300 to show up for the first 2 hours. 

Some time ago, the term handyman usually meant a retired contractor who simply did jobs as extra income. He had the tools and the experience, but didn't need to charge regular rates and simply did small jobs just to keep busy. 

But what has happened is that it seems like every "out of work" construction worker, illegal alien, unemployed tech worker and everyone else who has limited business sense and actual trade experience is now advertising themselves as "we do everything" handymen. At the local Home Depot they have their beat down vans and pickups with wood, cardboard and magnetic signs advertising "handyman" services (often in English and Spanish)

These guys leave no stone unturned as far as what they can do: electrical, masonry, general construction, landscaping, plumbing, HVAC, remodeling, and so forth. If they think they can make a buck doing it, they will say that they can do it. 

Way back when, I worked with a "handyman" who brought me in to do electrical work on his projects. This guy did everything: foundations, framing, roofing, remodels, masonry, painting, paving, asphalt.....basically everything. His "claim to fame" was that he did jobs for a 1/3 of the price of a licensed contractor (you pick the trade).

This guy did this for years. The problem was that he kept doing bigger and bigger jobs outside of whatever his expertise was(BTW --- he was an out of work Union carpenter), because he wasn't making enough of a profit from his work. He wasn't making a profit because he was taking on jobs he wasn't experienced at, and, doing them at a discount, and, took forever to do them. 

Eventually he completely disappeared.....leaving his tools and equipment at three unfinished jobs he was working at. My guess is that he got caught in an unlicensed contractor sting. He was gone, out of the area, for over 4 months.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You had me up to "more time invested...and more money invested in equipment". *Just as one example, there is no way that 99% of Handymen are going to own a power drain snake.*Where do you get your data from? There are so many tools and specialty items that a "handyman" won't ever consider purchasing and *9 times out of 10* will use the wrong tool for the job, just to get it done. Again...
> 
> While I agree that the title "Handyman" has gotten a bad rep, it's *because they go out there thinking they know everything and end up doing most jobs half-assed, or cover up where they lack the true knowledge of a tradesmen.* VERY sweeping statement. Knowledge that is acquired from a vast array of projects over a number of years.
> 
> ...


See the above, as to why I think you're taking so much gruff from the Handymans...men? :laughing:

I was actually going to post agreeing with what you said, as I think you're somewhat correct in your line of thinking, when it comes to how a lot (don't know what %) of guys instantly become a "Handyman" when they get fired from 7-11 or whatever job. :jester: 

It's the same thing when it comes to carpenters, painters, etc. I don't think the Handyman business has the market cornered when it comes to non-professionals/lack of knowledgeable "owners".

I do think anyone can set themselves apart pretty easily by being knowledgeable and presenting themselves in a professional manner (see my first post in the thread). 

I still think that so many people just totally bypass some of the easy things to do to set themselves apart from the rest of the ratpack. I just can't figure it out.







It sure does make it a lot easier for those who take a few simple steps, to stand out though.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Left lowes today and see a trailer with different trades mentioned all over it. What got me was handyman was one of them but he also had, carpet cleaning, bathrooms, decks, sunrooms, Hvac, duct cleaning, landscaping, ground works, painting, electrical, plumbing, sand blasting, drywall, gutters and car cleaning just to mention a few. The whole side of his 18ft trailer was full of the different trades and i mentioned about 1/3rd of them I could understand doing 4-5 different ones but really how can you even have all the tools required to do even half the stuff? He did have a magnetic sign on his rust bucket truck though lol


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

AirdrieHandyman said:


> I don't think anyone is trying to hide behind other names but just putting more emphasis on their specialty


ummm k...if you say so.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

If people can't comment until they read my entire post, it's on them.



J F said:


> See the above, as to why I think you're taking so much gruff from the Handymans...men? :laughing:
> 
> I was actually going to post agreeing with what you said, as I think you're somewhat correct in your line of thinking, when it comes to how a lot (don't know what %) of guys instantly become a "Handyman" when they get fired from 7-11 or whatever job. :jester:
> 
> ...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Left lowes today and see a trailer with different trades mentioned all over it. What got me was handyman was one of them but he also had, carpet cleaning, bathrooms, decks, sunrooms, Hvac, duct cleaning, landscaping, ground works, painting, electrical, plumbing, sand blasting, drywall, gutters and car cleaning just to mention a few. The whole side of his 18ft trailer was full of the different trades and i mentioned about 1/3rd of them I could understand doing 4-5 different ones but really how can you even have all the tools required to do even half the stuff? He did have a magnetic sign on his rust bucket truck though lol


Harbor Freight? :laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> If people can't comment until they read my entire post, it's on them.


OK...you're being either a) a d!ck/doushybag or b) don't understand how your post came across.

Either way is fine with me. (I'm voting for both a _&_ b :whistling).


----------



## bigdifficultme (Feb 28, 2006)

I dont think a GooD handyman is much different than a remodeler or a well rounded carpenter. As a remoldeler I dont have a certain area of expertise. I do my own frames, insulation,siding, doors & windows, roofing, sheetrock, trim, cabs and so on. I also jump in and help all of my subs. What does that make me? A large scale handyman?
Sure there are a lot of handymen who just suck at everything but there are also a lot lot of subs who do the same. 
I have no problem with a person can consistently produce quality work in different aspects of a project/job.... As long as they are legally allowed.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

J F said:


> OK...you're being either a) a d!ck/doushybag or b) don't understand how your post came across.
> 
> Either way is fine with me. (I'm voting for both a _&_ b :whistling).


Being a dick is not my intent. And I understood how my post came off. I guess Hyperbole is not something people understand.

I used an exaggeration to illustrate a point. If people want to get stuck at the wording and not the point, then so be it.

In my experience and what other contractors have said to me, I have yet to hear about a good experience using a handyman (and not a franchise guy). I think that we can all agree that we are talking about the one man band variety.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Being a dick is not my intent. And I understood how my post came off. I guess Hyperbole is not something people understand.
> 
> I used an exaggeration to illustrate a point. If people want to get stuck at the wording and not the point, then so be it.
> 
> ...


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

I love some good heated conversations.. ill be back with some popcorn and soda for everyone.. :clap:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Being a dick is not my intent. And I understood how my post came off. *I guess Hyperbole is not something people understand.* Which people? So you were exaggerating? :laughing:
> 
> I used an exaggeration to illustrate a point. If people want to get stuck at the wording and not the point, then so be it.
> 
> In my experience and what other contractors have said to me, I have yet to hear about a good experience using a handyman (and not a franchise guy). I think that we can all agree that we are talking about the one man band variety.


Bad boy.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I guess my apologies are in order. I thought that the intent of the thread was to understand how to over come the stigma that follows the "handyman" title.

It seems it has now turned into softening the issue by saying that all trades have their bums and hacks. Of course they do, but that's not the subject. The subject is why does the public breed the attitude that Handymen are not qualified home repair and remodeling contractors.

I gave my opinion based on my experience. The fact remains that the handyman title will have a stigma until the public trusts the trade. When someone says electrician, plumber, carpenter, HVAC they don't automatically think negatively about that trade. They may consider are the experienced enough for my project. Are they going to charge me an arm and a leg, but rarely do they question whether or not you are qualified for that trade. And even image plays a roll in these fields. I well groomed individual showing up in a clean and neat vehicle with your company name and info printed on the vehicle, makes a difference. When I see any contractor, handyman or not, in a rust bucket van I think to myself, this guy either doesn't charge enough to afford a nice vehicle, doesn't care about his image, or isn't in it for the long haul.

Take my opinion for what it worth. You can either say my opinion is my problem and not give it any credibility, or you can take what I am saying to help adjust your sales pitch and or marketing strategy.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

J F said:


> Bad boy.


99%...9 out of 10...

Those are used to illustrate majority...


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

You can keep explaining Rob, but it comes down to poor communication skills, at best, if you want to argue your point. That's at best.

If the case is just piss-poor communication, then admit it and move on.

Don't keep arguing a losing position, it demeans all sides.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Just a point, Rob... I've always enjoyed your posts and viewpoints. Here, you've been a bit off, imo.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I guess my apologies are in order. I thought that the intent of the thread was to understand how to over come the stigma that follows the "handyman" title.
> 
> It seems it has now turned into softening the issue by saying that all trades have their bums and hacks. Of course they do, but that's not the subject. The subject is why does the public breed the attitude that Handymen are not qualified home repair and remodeling contractors.
> 
> ...


You are right about the question. What have you contributed to answer the question? Not much in my opinion.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Like a lot of guys here, I started my business w/ the full intent of being a handyman. I've worked in many different fields of construction and have an extremely wide range of interests and talents. 

The thought of bouncing around doing odd and ends really appealed to me. Nothing too heavy or over the top. Neat little projects that help my customers out. 

I did that for 2 years. I built one hell of a client base. Currently I have over 400 clients in my files built over 4 years. What I found was that it was tough to stay busy all the time like this. I needed 2 or 3 jobs *EVERY DAY*! So I started w/ small remodels and then they just seemed to get bigger and bigger.

After a lot of thought and reflection I ended up dropping the word "Handy" out of my company all together. Its not mentioned anywhere. I even changed the name of my business from Handy Hails Home Improvements to just Hails Home Improvements.

I did this not because I won't do "handyman" type jobs, but this is not what I am going to focus on anymore. I am looking to cater to the higher end clientele. Its a safer bet over the long hull for steady continued growth of my company. 

I may get back into handyman services again, but only once my business has grown to a point that i can hire someone specifically to fill that niche.

Does the word handyman have negative connotations? Yes it does. In my area, handy=cheap and it really seems to dredge up a lot of tire kickers and time wasters. I'm a pro and to be seen as a pro I had to drop the "handy". Plain and simple.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Can all handymen please move to the DIY site :thumbsup::laughing:

http://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> TNTSERVICES said:
> 
> 
> > Being a dick is not my intent. And I understood how my post came off. I guess Hyperbole is not something people understand.
> ...


For the record and the last time, I never said that ALL handymen were hacks.

Overall Handymen have a bad rep, because of other handymen. The same ones that I have tried in the passed and have yet to turn me on to the trade.

How is it my fault that I have had really bad experiences with handymen and cleaning up their messes? It's just a fact.

I walked into a house last week and saw a TV mounted on a bedroom wall. The mount was incorrect for the size of TV, they hit only one stud and did not run the A/V wires in the wall. Guess what, it was a handyman special. The customer told me she had a guy in doing some odd jobs and asked if he knew how to hang a TV and if he could get her a mount. This was the result.

About a month ago, I got a call for a bathroom remodel. I walked in, looked over a few things, and opened the cabinet doors to see the setup. Low and behold, the drain was wrong, the shutoff handles were all crushed and twisted, and faucet handles were loose. Guess who did it, you got it a Handyman. He replaced the faucet, didn't have the proper tools to tighten the handles, didn't know how to replace the shutoff and had no idea how to pipe a drain.

Shall I continue? I hired a Handyman to do a few things at a house last summer. I was really busy and couldn't get to one of my customers. This guy came from a referral of another customer. There were three items on his list. Change out a ceiling fan, power wash the deck, and swap out some door knobs. Guess what, the fan was not connected properly (the light and fan were connected to one switch and the other switch was left off, leaving a hot wire in the box), while the power washing wasn't too bad, there were a few areas that were gouged by having the wand too close to the wood. I can forgive that, it happens to the best of us. And the last item, switch out a few knobs...two of the three had the heads of the screws striped and one latch was set proud of the door allowing it to stick pretty bad.

Maybe I just have bad luck with Handymen. Maybe my perception is wrong along with others who are hesitant to hire them, but it just my perception. It is what it is. I bring baggage to the table that taints my attitude toward the trade as a whole.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> Can all handymen please move to the DIY site :thumbsup::laughing:
> 
> https://www.donotcall.gov/Mobile/default.aspx


"That right there was funny, I don't care who you are"


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

J F said:


> You can keep explaining Rob, but it comes down to poor communication skills, at best, if you want to argue your point. That's at best.
> 
> If the case is just piss-poor communication, then admit it and move on.
> 
> Don't keep arguing a losing position, it demeans all sides.


Okay, done. I am unsubscribing. Have fun boys! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Robie said:


> "That right there was funny, I don't care who you are"


I posted the wrong link. I fixed it now.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> For the record and the last time, I never said that ALL handymen were hacks.
> 
> Overall Handymen have a bad rep, because of other handymen. The same ones that I have tried in the passed and have yet to turn me on to the trade.
> 
> ...


:blink: Do you read anything _other than what you have posted?_ :blink:

Really? :blink:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Okay, done. I am unsubscribing. Have fun boys! :thumbsup:


Come on Rob don't leave me as I'm gonna get all the flak now :thumbsup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Bring it.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Maybe I just have bad luck with Handymen. Maybe my perception is wrong along with others who are hesitant to hire them, but it just my perception. It is what it is. I bring baggage to the table that taints my attitude toward the trade as a whole.


I'd say pretty much all of the above. Outside of CT, in my experience, handymen are just as sought after and vetted by homeowners as larger-scale contractors. While I prefer the larger jobs, I have no problem with filling in the holes with handyman work. Those who use me for that seldom do so only once.


----------



## pucks101 (Apr 22, 2012)

Alright now that it's over, I guess I can take "handyman" off of my job description....


----------



## Rob1954 (Jun 22, 2010)

Time for an administrator to shut this thread down. All it's accomplishing now is diminishing respect for TNT Services and BC Construction.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

It's soooo easy to spot the guys who have never worked on a construction site before. It's like you can't laugh and joke around without hurting people's feelings. 

"You mad Bro" :laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Rob1954 said:


> Time for an administrator to shut this thread down. All it's accomplishing now is diminishing respect for TNT Services and BC Construction.


Not sure about BC yet (







), but Rob did himself in.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> It's soooo easy to spot the guys who have never worked on a construction site before. It's like you can't laugh and joke around without hurting people's feelings.
> 
> "You mad Bro" :laughing:


Lets guess who is who, you go first...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

J F said:


> Not sure about BC yet (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ain't in the zone tonight. Rob is though :thumbup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Rob penned himself in, as far as this conversation goes.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

J F said:


> Not sure about BC yet (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure this was not the first time. :whistling


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:laughing: We all do it, from time to time.


----------



## Chasing Dreams (Oct 12, 2009)

summithomeinc said:


> For most people the title "HandyMan" brings up images of duct tape and baling wire. I am a Handyman, but that isn't how I do business.I try my best to be an expert at everything I do. Any other Handymen here? How do you deal with that stereotype?


When some customers call because they have seen some of our advertising regarding "Handyman Service Calls" I can tell pretty quick from just a few minutes on the phone if they are looking for "cheap". Normally after explaining that we are a licensed, bonded, insured company with employees and what are minimum charge and our hourly rates are, that normally weeds out the folks that are not my target prospects pretty quick. 

But, like I stated in an earlier post.... when you do get the customer that understands quality comes at a cost, it is great to be able to go take care of the small items for them and create a long term customer that will pay off with much bigger dividends in the future.

There are some services that we don't offer on a service call level either because I'm not interested in chasing it or we just don't have someone qualified to perform the job. 

Normally anything that is 4 man hours or less I won't even bother quoting. It is treated as a service call.

But in the end.. dealing with the stereotype.... I think you just have to keep plugging away at your business.... being professional, providing quality results, and standing behind your work and rise above the stereotype. In time...your community will do this for you because you have demonstrated historically that you are the business to call when services are needed.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Handyman - usually a one man operation that does smaller tasks such as those mentioned. A handyman doesn't renovate a bathroom, frame a house and so on.

Handymen usually have a bad rap because it takes little knowledge to get started which is unfortunate for the good ones.


----------



## Herminigilde (Apr 10, 2012)

Read through the entire thread and now I'm late for work. I thought we were the good contractors, who cared to be better, here on CT. Not so professional to get distracted like this.

Oops.


----------



## pucks101 (Apr 22, 2012)

Acres said:


> Then you also know 10 handymen that aren't doing very well and that seems to be about right 9%.. And now your talking handymen not handyman, and a contractor handyman! well everyone knows there "one guy" to try and prove a point..I think we can agree It's the exception not the rule in this case..


I don't think you can say with certainty only 9% are making a good living. As many of the guys on here pointed out, while they do advertise handyman services, and do take small handyman jobs, it's often what gets them in the door to new clients, and eventually to more and/or bigger jobs.

Maybe if you're saying someone who exclusively works alone as a handyman, and only does the small jobs, it's not likely he's making much money, I could agree. But even in that case, I said before I always pictured those types of guys as people who were ready for retirement, so it was more of a choice to do little jobs, and anything they're making would be bonus above retirement income anyway.


----------



## Rob1954 (Jun 22, 2010)

Does the same apply to the lawn maintenance business? One owner that does pretty well and nine laborers that run the the mowers, blowers, and trimmers; therefore 90% of those in lawn business don't do very well?

The Handyman biz works pretty well for me, but as mentioned before, it's like any business; identify your target market, do good work, ask for referrals, charge a fair price, and watch your expenses. Do all that and it's a great business.

Don't do all that, and any business or trade will not pay very well.

Someone mentioned it before.....the competitive advantage a handyman has is being able to do the small jobs that three different trades don't want to fool with. When you understand that, and realize you can charge a rate between the $20/hr hack and the $100hr licensed trade, you'll do pretty well as a one man show.


----------



## bagtowall (Jul 11, 2011)

Multi skilled domestic dwelling site technician.
Lol it's the new handyman!


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

> One owner that does pretty well and nine laborers that run the the mowers, blowers, and trimmers; therefore 90% of those in lawn business don't do very well?


Handyman is singular, and in this thread as op and others have stated it is refering to a one man show. when you involve employees esp multiple employees it changes the dynamic of the discussion and the actual term handyman. It really starts to put you into the contractor category even though the jobs or title may even imply handyman type services. Handyman is generally a lower status title, involving mostly semi skilled unlicsensed type work, with much smaller budgets and operating costs IE: it basically pays less and it's easier for people to get involved in.. So really is it that hard to believe that "doing very well" and "handyman" don't usually go together..


----------



## Sweebs (Jan 31, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Offering handyman services is not the same as being a full time Handyman. The Public views "handyman" services as those small pain in the butt jobs that no bigger contractor wants to touch. I think it is smart business to offer that as a service, just not as a main line of work..


Well put, and the exact reason I put "Basements - Baths - Kitchens - Additions & *Handyman Services*" on my marketing materials.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> So Anderson, what is your hourly rate?


That would be telling but its almost got 3 numbers in it.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Acres said:


> Handyman is singular, and in this thread as op and others have stated it is refering to a one man show. when you involve employees esp multiple employees it changes the dynamic of the discussion and the actual term handyman. It really starts to put you into the contractor category even though the jobs or title may even imply handyman type services. Handyman is generally a lower status title, involving mostly semi skilled unlicsensed type work, with much smaller budgets and operating costs IE: it basically pays less and it's easier for people to get involved in.. So really is it that hard to believe that "doing very well" and "handyman" don't usually go together..


I was never refering to a one man show. Currently I am a 2 man show.I own 2 work vans fully supplied with tools. I make as much on a sevice call or hourly as most electricians or plumbers I know. At least based on their prices to me.Have been changing to some flat rate prices though, just like other service providers.(ie. plumbers,elec. HVAC) Not saying I'll get rich. Your opinion and others is the exact stereotype I was asking about overcoming. By the way I also carry work comp and gen. liability. and yes my insurer knows the scope of work I do. I am not a "Fly by nighter" and wasn't talking about those types of businesses. There are those types in every trade. I was asking legit businessmen that do handyman work what they do to overcome the stigma associated with that name. weather they are a one man show or have 32000 employees with franchisees all over the country. It's proven that at least I can make a comfortable living from being a Handyman. I really don't care that you saw an old drunk guy offering handyman work at 10/hr.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Acres said:


> Then you also know 10 handymen that aren't doing very well and that seems to be about right 9%.. And now your talking handymen not handyman, and a contractor handyman! well everyone knows there "one guy" to try and prove a point..I think we can agree It's the exception not the rule in this case..


Yea but its like saying any lawn maintainance guy is making good monies in the business.

Quiet honestly I cant see how decent handyman can't make good money in actual trades in comparison to two yoyos from college running damn lawnmower all day.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

summithomeinc said:


> I really don't care that you saw an old drunk guy offering handyman work at 10/hr.


:laughing:


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Anderson said:


> That would be telling but its almost got 3 numbers in it.


I'm not a handyman, does that mean I can't charge 3 figures?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

pucks101 said:


> I don't completely agree. For example, if you're doing a reno on a bathroom, but not moving any electric or plumbing, that is the perfect job for a contractor who calls himself a handyman. I can't see anyone forgetting how to do a few sheets of durock or drywall, set some tiles, paint, and swap out light fixtures and sinks.
> 
> It has to cheaper for the HO than having a contractor or considers himself a GC and not a handyman. Add up an electrician call-out for a couple fixtures, a plumber for a sink, maybe a toilet, and a drywall crew to come out minimum 2 different days, and then hire out a paint crew.. If you find all those companies who only do their specialty, and are willing to do your small job, it has to be more expensive than a one-man (or one-crew) operation.
> Would I say a handyman contractor should take on whole-house drywall jobs? No, there is obviously a point where people who specialize are the better choice, but it doesn't mean that the people who generalize are not good.



I agree , if the one guy is a bad azz.

A buddy who has had a hard time making what he thinks he is worth as a carpenter is doing a remodel right now about four doors down from a remodel of mine.

He has done two baths and all of the floors. The showers are as good as ours by all means, the flooring is great, the trim and paint looks good. Don't agree with doing electrical, plumbing and hvac with out a liscence, but he did a good job there too. He is more economical because he doesn't charge a mark up and doesn't use subs. Just hourly.

The clients who hired me down the street consider him a hack, which if you go by the fact he doesn't have insurance or use licensed subs, he is. If you go by workmanship, he is a craftsman by all means. 

One thing I have on him though besides insurance, licensed subs, professional scopes, portfolio, ect... is we are much quicker and more efficient. He had each bath tore up for close to a month.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Jaws said:


> I agree , if the one guy is a bad azz.
> 
> A buddy who has had a hard time making what he thinks he is worth as a carpenter is doing a remodel right now about four doors down from a remodel of mine.
> 
> ...


How did you accomplish being much faster? did you have 2 or more trades in the bathroom at one time? or was it better planning and scheduling on your part that allowed you to be faster?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I imagine scheduling my crews progression, what day each sub would start , having everything ready when they show had a lot to do with it. Also my plumber and electrician are efficient. Its all they do. One day each to rough in ( my crew demos everything and trenches concrete) and they top out the same day. Carpentry, painting and drywall all inhouse, makes it easier to control the schedule.

My painters sprayed the cabinets, doors and trim in the shop while plumbers/electrical/hvac were roughing in, carpenters were trimming why the tile guys did the shower and bath tub surround. Helps on time to have trades working at the same time when feasible.

The guy did a bang up job and was pretty quick imo, for a one man show. I wouldn't do the work a licensed sub is supposed to do personally, but he let the HO know he wasn't insured and didn't have liscences, so its their decision imo. He did a good job plumbing and what little electrical he did looked good.

Speed isn't a big thing to me, just being efficient is. It does help get business though that we don't mess around getting kitchens and baths done. People want their kitchens and baths back quick.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

I was only asking because one of my selling points is that the HO doesn't have to have a carpenter, painter, drywaller, tiler, etc. in their house or the scheduling headaches that come with it. I don't do Plumbing, HVAC, or Elec. so they do have to have their own contract with those trades. I am happy to recomend people I know that have a lic. and ins. and happy to let them in and out. I think that this way would be more efficient than many GC's that have to coordinate every trade.That said, I don't consider a GC my competiton. The people that want a GC will hire one. The people that don't will hire me but, I explain up front that I am not a GC. I do carry comp and Liability though. And anyone I recomend does also. I just don't see how it can be as cost effective and efficient to have all subs. Each one has to be scheduled, they have to set up, work, and tear down. The GC would have to be Very very good with scheduling. 

Really a better example would be a roof leak. Why hire a roofer, insulation guy, drywaller, and painter, when I can do all of those things in one day? Try getting all of those people there on one day as a HO. That's the kind of job I think a handyman would be more efficient than individual contractors, and cheaper than a GC. If a GC would even want that sort of job.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> I was only asking because one of my selling points is that the HO doesn't have to have a carpenter, painter, drywaller, tiler, etc. in their house or the scheduling headaches that come with it. I don't do Plumbing, HVAC, or Elec. so they do have to have their own contract with those trades. I am happy to recomend people I know that have a lic. and ins. and happy to let them in and out. I think that this way would be more efficient than many GC's that have to coordinate every trade.That said, I don't consider a GC my competiton. The people that want a GC will hire one. The people that don't will hire me but, I explain up front that I am not a GC. I do carry comp and Liability though. And anyone I recomend does also. I just don't see how it can be as cost effective and efficient to have all subs. Each one has to be scheduled, they have to set up, work, and tear down. The GC would have to be Very very good with scheduling.
> 
> Really a better example would be a roof leak. Why hire a roofer, insulation guy, drywaller, and painter, when I can do all of those things in one day? Try getting all of those people there on one day as a HO. That's the kind of job I think a handyman would be more efficient than individual contractors, and cheaper than a GC. If a GC would even want that sort of job.


 I agree completely with the leak repair situation, and also with small jobs . You do have to be a very good scheduler, and have selections done before hand, and order everything ahead of time, and stage it when needed or it will be a nightmare. You also have to have good subs who are efficient and show when they are scheduled.

My inhouse crew handles almost everything that isn't MEP, except kitchen cabinets and some vanities when time doesn't allow.
I often sub the tile too. One of my carpenters is a very good tile man but the tile setter I use is more efficient and I keep my carpenters busy. It doesn't cost the HO more money for me to sub it.


Your right about not wanting small jobs, for the most part. If I get a lead on a roof leak turned into drywall mess in the right area, meaning in my target demographic, I usually take it hoping I get a bigger job out of it later. We don't do a lot of bath only remodels, usually between 8-12 a year, they help pay the overhead and lead to referrals or a bigger job much of the time, and we are efficient at them and do good work.

I definitely see the place for a handyman, I reffered one a lot of work, it is often much more economical for the HO on certain projects and I would tell them that. The guy retired though, don't know any other good ones. If the guy I mentioned earlier would get GL I would refer him.


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

Now this has turned into something I can understand. We are a two-person construction company. We do everything in house except plumbing and electrical. Our work is top-notch, but we can not turn kitchens and baths around as fast as a company like yours Jaws. That is something that I am struggling with but for the time being this is how we operate.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about speed, Brading. Not a big deal imo, just be efficient. You and your dad work together from what I remember, I'd pitch that the owner is onsite everyday. Quality control. Like Summit said, it is probably an easier sell not having a bunch of subs, because most GCs suck at scheduling, in my experience. Nothing pisses a HO off more than having their bath or kitchen ripped up and there are 2 day gaps or more between each sub. Except piss poor work, probably.


----------



## NHCremodeling (Mar 20, 2010)

Anderson said:


> That would be telling but its almost got 3 numbers in it.


You should explain the cost of living in Fairfield County, to put that rate in perspective. 

To those unfamiliar with that area, it's like Beverly Hills!


----------



## bagtowall (Jul 11, 2011)

Thats very true, we specialise in small works, halfway between a 'handyman service' and a GC. I have two guys working for me, each running merc sprinters. unleaded and diesel are both around the £6.80 ($10.75) a gallon. 
Ive just submitted 2011/2012 accounts and fuel is my biggest outlay. You need a large hourly rate to cover travel costs. One man travelling 15 miles to a job, has already cost £30 ($47) before the job is even started. If that job is a small job like putting up a shelf the HO is looking at a bill of around £50/$80 for 15 mins work!


----------



## pucks101 (Apr 22, 2012)

bagtowall said:


> Thats very true, we specialise in small works, halfway between a 'handyman service' and a GC. I have two guys working for me, each running merc sprinters. unleaded and diesel are both around the £6.80 ($10.75) a gallon.
> Ive just submitted 2011/2012 accounts and fuel is my biggest outlay. You need a large hourly rate to cover travel costs. *One man travelling 15 miles to a job, has already cost £30 ($47) before the job is even started. If that job is a small job like putting up a shelf the HO is looking at a bill of around £50/$80 for 15 mins work!*


I don't see how this would be an exclusive problem for a handyman, because every other service trade, i.e. electrical, plumbing, HVAC, has to deal with this on a daily basis for service calls. Most HVAC companies, for example, handle emergency service call-outs for their customers. For routine/seasonal maintenance they can schedule people ahead of time to keep the distances close, but for call-outs they go when & where they are called. I don't know about guys taking a job hanging one shelf, but I thought the roof repair was a perfect example..


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

JT Wood said:


> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-services-skilled-trades-naked-handyman-W0QQAdIdZ387080337
> 
> This is part of the reason there is a stigma about a handyman.
> 
> (and no, that is not my bird.):laughing:


What?? the Naked Contractor wouldn't get the same reaction???


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

dom-mas said:


> What?? the Naked Contractor wouldn't get the same reaction???


touché


----------

